# miter joint didn't turn out so good, now what?



## rbeaulin (May 6, 2014)

I'm working on my very first project, a flag display case.

My miter joint has a small (1/32" or less) gap right in the middle. I had two clamps on it but I must've had them too close to the edges. My question is can I salvage this (see attached pic) by fixing it and making it look perfect? Will I be able to plane it down, or will the gap always be there? If I fill it with a filler will it be noticeable? would I be able to stain or dye it?

Thanks in advance for any help or advice.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Looks like you clamped with to much pressure. You could always take a handsaw and cut down the center of the joint,then add a piece of lighter wood for a accent.you could cut all the way through or just part of the way but whatever you do you will need to do to all 4corners. Don't use so much clamping pressure only a light amount is needed.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Sorry for this unneeded post. I tried to delete it when I posted twice in error.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Everything's a learning experience. Fill that tiny seam with the right color putty, then finish the way you normally would.

You're the only one who will notice this slight flub (unless you make the addditional error of pointing it out). If you find, later, that you just can't stand it, you can always make another one.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Simply burnishing the miter with the smooth shank of a screwdriver will close that gap in a hurry. 
I actually burnish all my miter joints, even if they are fully closed. It is a nice way to ease the edges, and unlike sanding or planing the joint… you won't open up the miter.

Give it a try.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

+1 pintodeluxe….


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Pinto's repair technique works well. I've used it before to salvage some miters that had bigger gaps than what's shown in the pictures above.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Another + for Pinto's solution. Works like a charm!


----------



## rbeaulin (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Pintodeluxe! That closed it right up, awesome tip.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

What I would do is go ahead and stain and finish it. Then after the finish dries for a few day, get the right color putty stick and rub it in there to fill the gap and then wipe it with a rag and it will hardly be seen.
or the burnishing idea should work too! I do that on soft wood like cedar.


----------

